# Transmission ID



## Akhuntr (Oct 9, 2016)

I have a question concerning the transmission in 1968 GTO. I order a History Package from PHS for my GTO. I compared the ID tag on my transmission to the Trans Unit No. on the report. The ID code tag on the transmission reads PX-68-46331. The report I ordered has the Trans Unit No is PX646331. Is it possible the missing 8 on the Report is a typo? 

Really would like to know if the is the original TH400 that came with the car. 

Dean


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have seen the first digit left off of the transmission ID number before when viewing a copy of the '68 billing card. With the other digits matching up & being the correct font, you have nothing to be concerned about, it's original trans.


----------



## Akhuntr (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks


----------

